# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Восток - дело тонкое

## sperk

В фильме "Белое солнце пустыни" главной герой говорит "Восток - дело тонкое" к его подчинённому. Насколько я понимаю, этот фраз имеет большая значительность. Почему?
Спасибо!!

----------


## Оля

> В фильме "Белое солнце пустыни" главный герой говорит "Восток - дело тонкое" [s:2q723lhd]к его[/s:2q723lhd] своему подчинённому. Насколько я понимаю, эта фраза имеет [s:2q723lhd]большую значительность[/s:2q723lhd] большое значение. Почему?
> Спасибо!!

 Иногда какая-то фраза из фильма становится крылатым выражением, пословицей, но чаще всего сложно объяснить почему это произошло. Скорее всего из-за того, что она очень удачно сыграна/произнесена актером, или очень смешная, или очень "афористичная"... 
P.S. В самом фильме, насколько я помню, эта фраза большого значения не имеет (Сухов просто говорит "East is a delicate subject"), но после выхода фильма она "ушла в народ".

----------


## Ramil

> В фильме "Белое солнце пустыни" главной герой говорит "Восток - дело тонкое" своему подчинённому. Насколько я понимаю, эта фраза имеет большое значение. Почему?
> Спасибо!!

 Мне кажется, эта фраза стала известной, благодаря этому фильму. Если теперь её употребляют, то цитируют товарища Сухова.  ::  Это, всё-таки известный, я бы сказал - культовый фильм. Многие фразы разошлись как крылатые выражения.
Тебе непонятен смысл фразы или ты просто интересуешься, почему эта фраза известна?

----------


## sperk

> Тебе непонятен смысл фразы или ты просто интересуешься, почему эта фраза известна?

 Интересуюсь, почему эта фраза известна. Теперь пономаю. Спасибо.

----------


## Полуношник

> Интересуюсь, почему эта фраза известна.

 Наверно, потому же, почему известна фраза Черчиля "Восток есть восток, а запад есть запад...". Культуры действительно отличаются друг от друга, поэтому часто требуется некий афоризм, чтобы похвастаться пониманием востока... или оправдаться за ошибку.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Наверно, потому же, почему известна фраза Черчиля "Восток есть восток, а запад есть запад..."

 А я думала, это стихотворение Киплинга. "Запад есть запад, восток есть восток, и им никогда не сойтись..."

----------


## Полуношник

[quote=Оля] 

> Наверно, потому же, почему известна фраза Черчиля "Восток есть восток, а запад есть запад..."

 А я думала, это стихотворение Киплинга. "Запад есть запад, восток есть восток, и им никогда не сойтись..."[/quote:2e2974re]
Упс.

----------


## SPZenA

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Тебе непонятен смысл фразы или ты просто интересуешься, почему эта фраза известна?   Интересуюсь, почему эта фраза известна. Теперь понимаю. Спасибо.

 Спорщики   ::   Ошибки не заметили   ::

----------

